# I need help with pricing lumber.



## Steve W (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a chance to get 2 cherry trees. I have not seen them yet, but they are supposed to be approx. 24 to 28 inches wide and 15 to 20 ft clear and straight on each tree. I need some advice on what something like that would be worth. Just a ball park would be very helpful. Thank you, Steve:blink:


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you going to mill it yourself or pay someone else? Cost to get it home? I would find out what that costs in your area, then look at the price for finished or rough cherry locally. Value your time then make an offer. No cherry in California. I would love a chance at some cherry logs.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 6, 2009)

*Oops, left that part out.*

My boss has a saw mill so getting the trees and cutting them is not a problem, just don't want to pay too much for the trees. Thanks for the info Dean.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

If I had to pick them up I would say $50 each would be the most I would pay per log. I might go higher if I had to if they were really nice, but not by much.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You are saying "trees" does this mean standing ? Or logs (felled & bucked) ?


----------



## Steve W (Dec 6, 2009)

*Yes they are standing trees.*

Yes Daren they are standing trees. There is nothing around so taking them down is not a problem.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but shouldnt they be paying you to cut the trees and milling them is part of the removal process. If these trees are anywhere near a house there is a good chance that they had nails in them at one time or another. 
Anyway, I will wait for Daren's response, he is an expert on urban logging.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would not offer anything up front, no way. What if you go to the labor of cutting them down and they are hollow ? Now a bigger scale logging operation can afford to shoot "stumpage" prices on a timber tract, knowing full well they are going to get some duds...on 2 trees I would NEVER give a $ figure on a standing tree. 

Let me put it another way. I am paying $0.40 bft for cherry grade logs delivered to my mill right now. I don't do squat except unload them and write a check. For an example a 24" x 10' log should yield 250 bft (250 x .4 = 100) so that log delivered is $100 here. And in the current timber/lumber market I expect that price to drop again soon.

My knee jerk reaction/answer would be to charge for your services to remove the trees...but I reckon you are not buying into that idea, so...The stumpage price for black cherry in most of the midwest right now is $0.20 bft. AFTER you get them down and can eyeball them good for defect that would be a fair price, if you insist on paying for them.
Here is a chart to print off and take with you to the field to figure bft.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Tony replied while I was typing...yes if these are yard trees CHARGE for the service. If not you are just taking food out of someone elses mouth (like a licensed and insured tree service) I was just assuming they were not yard trees, but in the timber.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh their still standing? You should be getting paid to take them down!


----------



## Steve W (Dec 6, 2009)

*About the cherry trees.*

Thanks to everyone who responded to my post. My big thanks to Daren, that is exactly the info I needed. Now I have a good idea of how to proceed with this. I will keep you guys updated in a while after I get things worked out. Thanks again, Steve:yes:


----------

